# Frame Repair



## 4X4D21 (Mar 9, 2009)

I work in a garage, and my boss said he would fix my frame for me. Right at the D.S. rear wheel well i got a 4 inch long hole. Its getting pretty bad, but i want to know is it safe to weld the new metal to the frame or should i box it? Because since i know the frame is weak there, and then welding the new metal to it, wouldnt that weaken it more?


----------



## mserino (Dec 16, 2008)

take a chipping hammer and hit around where the rust is and cut and place 3/16 or 1/8" plate over and weld'r'on. when i repaired mine i used an arc(stick) welder for better penetration but its up to you.


----------



## cjserio (Mar 18, 2008)

I had the exact same issue on my 94 but it was on the passenger side. My mechanic cleaned it up good and welded a nice thick steel plate all around it, then spray painted it and sprayed some tar on it. It looks great and hasn't caused me any problems.

As long as you're not killing your frame offroading that should be fine.


----------



## 4X4D21 (Mar 9, 2009)

i do some serious off-roading, even with the frame the way it is (I Know its not smart, but offroading is way to much fun to me) We already have a 5 foot by 5 foot piece of 3/8 think steel, and its some heavy duty stuff, thats what we are putting on, and we have an arc welder. So going directly to the frame is good, alrighty then, ill give it a shot thx


----------

